# Trott and canter critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm assuming when your instructor doubles over it's due to laughter 

It s very cute. I feel it is not fair to critique the first canter like that. You are just in basic survival mode and don't have enough control over what you are doing yet to say that something is wrong. Wait until you've had more lessons, then ask. 

However, at sometime in the future, you will treasure that video and get some big chuckles, as you canter perfectly around.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Literally, it's a time thing the more you do it the better it will become and the less messy and uncoordinated. The only thing I can say is that horse looks very unbalanced and very very speedy


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree with tinyline that you should wait until you have cantered some more times before asking for critique, but I will say you looked pretty awesome for a first time!! I also like that you're starting in two-point, I remember I bounced all over the place the first time I cantered (and then fell off because noone told me to tighten the cinch before getting on lol), I'm guessing two-point is a lot easier to balance  

The horse is really cute too <3


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

tinyliny: Yes, he is, and Im still over her neck when she stops to just hug her, lol
Im sure I will! I just always want to see every mistake I make, so that I for the next time, can keep it in mind, lol, its how I work XD

Rainaisabelle: Yes she is, shes a X-racehorse (Trott with a sulky behind her kinda race) and this was acctually her first canter with person on her as well <3 

Luce73: Thank you <3 If you can explain, but what is 2-point? I was Ehheeem, trying to ride "normally" xD
Thank you, shes an absolute doll <3


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

You did great! Very nice trot work. That was a great first canter, a heck of a lot better than my first canter! Which I don't remember when the first time I cantered was, I think it was when I was a kid and may have been when a horse spooked and bolted with me.

That horse was more galloping than cantering. Canters are very controlled, nice, easy, and pleasant to sit. IMO, you CAN'T sit a gallop, if you do it's very rough. You really do have to two point. Until the horse gives a nice transition, it's best to two-point.

Two point is basically what you did, where you keep yourself up over the saddle, rather than sitting in it and riding the gait.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

You poor thing! I say that because you're very brave, and learning to canter on a horse who has never cantered with a rider is so risky! 
I thought you were going to fall off on the first time around.
Neither of you have balance yet, but you have a lot more balance than many riders to stay on during all that. That was a mad scramble into a fast and rushing canter. If you can ride that, you'll find a regular canter very simple and easy to ride.

Is there any other well seasoned horse you could take some practice rides on to get the feel before trying it on such a green one?
Yes, you were doing two point and I am positive that is the only safe way to canter on this horse until she has been cantered on quite a few more times.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think you did pretty good, hey, you stayed on & didn't quit.
That may not the the best horse to start cantering on especially as she really doesn't do it well herself. 
You rocked riding that lean angle.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

horseluvr2524: Thank you <3 

gottatrot: Yes, it is a bit risky, but we are learning and evolving togheter <3 She is my horse since last december, so we are slowlly getting better! Both of us!  And yes, I was real **** close to falling of there, but when I squeezed her neck for the life me, she slowed down, haha <3 Shes a sweetheart at heart! 

Sadlly no other horse I can ride to train on at the moment, its only me and her  

natisha: thank you <3 It was **** hard! xD


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lean back a bit and stick your chest out. Stick with it, you are doing good and once you find your balance at the canter, you'll be fine.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there any way your instructor could ride her for awhile to get her used to cantering with a rider? It would make it easier for you to learn to canter on her if she's had a balanced rider teach her the ropes.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

The instructure and I have extremlly different views on how to ride a horse, and hes not allowed to ride her for this reason.  

Sadlly I do not have anyone that I feel comfortable with riding her other than me today  (Not because I see myself as a better rider, but that I dont want her to be ridden the way that the friends I have, ride)


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

don.t mean to rain on anyone's parade here and i know we all had to start somewhere but in my opinion if you are not an experienced rider you should never ride a horse that is not experienced in what its doing,that's why they have schoolmaster horses for beginner riders,it was down right dangerous for your "instructor" to put you on such an inexperienced horse,and then laugh when you nearly fall off!! and if they are an actual instructor..i would find another sharpish :/
not to mention what could have happened if the horse had panicked and bolted,it is possible,even on the lunge.
I get that you thought it would be good to share the vid with us but you did say critique my riding so there you have it,just being honest and not sugar coating the truth....you need WAY more lessons on a safe horse before even trying to canter.
sorry if i annoy everybody but that's the truth.
you will get there eventually,just don't try to run before you can walk and don't rush into it before your ready.And most of all do it safely.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hubble said:


> The instructure and I have extremlly different views on how to ride a horse, and hes not allowed to ride her for this reason.
> 
> Sadlly I do not have anyone that I feel comfortable with riding her other than me today  (Not because I see myself as a better rider, but that I dont want her to be ridden the way that the friends I have, ride)


I'm sorry, why are are you taking lessons with an instructor who has "extremely different views on how to ride a horse" than you, and who is not allowed to ride your horse for this reason? What is the point?

Perhaps you need a new instructor?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are not willing to let the instructor ride the horse, you should also not ride with the instructor.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm surprised your instructor let you canter for the first time on a horse who has never had anyone canter under saddle. 

But, I am not going to critique since it is your first time!  Don't rush it, it may be easier to canter on a horse that is more experienced though. It may help you more.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Chaz80: The instructor in this video is a friend of mine, he just helpes me to work on my balance in the lunge once a week. The horse is mine, and the only one I have to ride, so its her, or noone! It was all on me if I wanted to do it or not, but there got to be a first time at some point! Both for me and my horse ^^

Acadianartist: He doesnt help me with my acctuall riding, just my position and balance. I usually ride on my own, and hes a friend of mine, not an instructor  I cant afford to take lessons at the time, so Im on my own sadlly ^^

PoptartShop: Yes, a lot easier I can assume, sadlly, this is the only horse avellable for me to ride


----------



## OTTBeventer (Apr 17, 2017)

Id loose the lunge, loose the instructor. 
The horse was more worried about the whip and going super fast and unbalanced is why it was hard for you .
If you can ride on your own at a trot around the arena work on that. 
Your position is pretty decent and other then the balance you did good at a trot. 
Go back to asking for a walk to trot to walk to halt to trot to halt to walk etc. Get your balance better with the transitions. Change of direction and figure 8s. 
Keep your leg more firmly on her and hold with your seat/leg more. You will feel more balanced and not so floppy. Try walking with no stirrups. Or trotting without posting. (Sitting trot, but not excessively on a green horse) 

Once your confident you can transition and balance good at a walk and trot as for a canter on your own. Squeeze an cluck to get her into it. Don't worry about correct leads right now. 
When you ask, sit back and deep. Keep your back straight. And keep your leg firmly on. You will want to rock your hips into the flow as she canters to help keep your balance. (Basically just don't be stiff) 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

I try to do a lot if different riding  I ride 2 times a week on my own, and 1nce a week like this  Ones week I work groundwork with her, once a week I do trotting (in figure 8ths) and once in a while I also ride out  
Then ofcourse she in lunged twise a week, once on lead, other time, loose, I try to do as much as possible <3


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hubble said:


> Chaz80: The instructor in this video is a friend of mine, he just helpes me to work on my balance in the lunge once a week. The horse is mine, and the only one I have to ride, so its her, or noone! It was all on me if I wanted to do it or not, but there got to be a first time at some point! Both for me and my horse ^^
> 
> Acadianartist: He doesnt help me with my acctuall riding, just my position and balance. I usually ride on my own, and hes a friend of mine, not an instructor  I cant afford to take lessons at the time, so Im on my own sadlly ^^
> 
> PoptartShop: Yes, a lot easier I can assume, sadlly, this is the only horse avellable for me to ride


hi,ok friend or no friend they should have been responsible enough to say ..sorry that's not safe.The horse is clearly scared of the whip and scared because it doesn't understand whats being asked of it.And if you do not have the experience to teach it the aids properly it will just run faster.
And also just curious,judging from your riding position you are not an expert rider right?hey i'm not either...but what made you buy a horse that was not experienced enough in what its doing for you to ride safely,inexperienced horses need expert riding to teach them what they are supposed to do or else they will never learn properly and become dangerous and unpradictable..i have seen it first hand.
maybe an older wiser horse would have been better for you at this point?
please don't think i'm a horrible person but safety has to come first,and i think you are a bit out of your depth with this horse if that's the only person you have available to help "teach" you.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Ive been working on trott for a good while now, and at some point, you got to try the canter as well!  I lunge her 2 times a week, and about a month ago, about 4 times a week. She has respect for the whip, but is not afraid of it. The problem you might be seeing is that she doesnt like the rope lunging. She is oftain, and as a baby till now, has always been lunged lose. Ive had her since the first of December, so it was in good time to try it in my own opinon  But, she is like the raceing she came from, verry fast, and that what comes naturally for her, its not her "trying to get away form the whip" She will be just the same without it  

I never bought her, She was acctually the foal of my old horse that I grew up with. She never could canter, only trotted, so thats what I got to do with her mother as well, whereas I have never cantered before. Then my parents leashed Hubble as a 3-yearold to get her started at the race, and now, when she was out of racing age, the once leashing her wanted to return her. It was ether give them the horse for free, (Because they had refused paying for her before when my parents tried to sell her to them over the years) or me taking her on. I was never planning to get a horse at my stage in life, but for her, Id gladlly accept a hard horse <3 She has been my baby since the day she was born and I saw her for the first time, only a few hours old, and still is, as shes turning 11 in 2 days! If I was to buy a horse, Id buy a easy going 20 year old or something like that, but it really is the two of us working togheter in this  
She is getting better and better, and a lot more losse in her riding than she was when she came, and a lot more handeleble, and easier to ride, I am pretty alright on the "How to work with a horse" but pretty bad at the acctuall ridnig it as the only horse Ive gotten to ride more than once or twise is her mother, and THERE we are talking fast ****** trott and no stop button. She ment well, but just loved the racing... 
So I am confindent that, in time, I can get her to a good riding stage, and by the end of the summer, Im going to start takign lessons if everythnig goes as planned, I just need to fix my literally broken economy that she created, haha


----------



## OTTBeventer (Apr 17, 2017)

Hubble said:


> Ive been working on trott for a good while now, and at some point, you got to try the canter as well!  I lunge her 2 times a week, and about a month ago, about 4 times a week. She has respect for the whip, but is not afraid of it. The problem you might be seeing is that she doesnt like the rope lunging. She is oftain, and as a baby till now, has always been lunged lose. Ive had her since the first of December, so it was in good time to try it in my own opinon  But, she is like the raceing she came from, verry fast, and that what comes naturally for her, its not her "trying to get away form the whip" She will be just the same without it
> 
> I never bought her, She was acctually the foal of my old horse that I grew up with. She never could canter, only trotted, so thats what I got to do with her mother as well, whereas I have never cantered before. Then my parents leashed Hubble as a 3-yearold to get her started at the race, and now, when she was out of racing age, the once leashing her wanted to return her. It was ether give them the horse for free, (Because they had refused paying for her before when my parents tried to sell her to them over the years) or me taking her on. I was never planning to get a horse at my stage in life, but for her, Id gladlly accept a hard horse <3 She has been my baby since the day she was born and I saw her for the first time, only a few hours old, and still is, as shes turning 11 in 2 days! If I was to buy a horse, Id buy a easy going 20 year old or something like that, but it really is the two of us working togheter in this
> She is getting better and better, and a lot more losse in her riding than she was when she came, and a lot more handeleble, and easier to ride, I am pretty alright on the "How to work with a horse" but pretty bad at the acctuall ridnig it as the only horse Ive gotten to ride more than once or twise is her mother, and THERE we are talking fast ****** trott and no stop button. She ment well, but just loved the racing...
> So I am confindent that, in time, I can get her to a good riding stage, and by the end of the summer, Im going to start takign lessons if everythnig goes as planned, I just need to fix my literally broken economy that she created, haha


I'd highly advise getting an actual trainer. Or sending her off to get trained. 

You may have been working on 'trot for a good while now' but there needs to be improvement before you ask for a canter. You must do things in stages. Master the walk, then the trot, then the canter. You don't run before you walk. 
Your balance is still pretty uneven at the trot. Ideally I'll have my students be able to sit a slow jog no stirrups before I have them canter. And I'd never put them on a green horse. 

You may lunge her a few times a week but there is A LOT more then asking the horse go in a circle around you. 
Improperly lunging can be worse then not lunging at all. 
All I see is she's upset about the whip and doing everything she can to get away from it. While she looks willing she has no idea what's really being asked other then she knows when the whip is raised to go. 
You should be able to raise the whip, swing it around, lay it on her, smack the ground, etc with out her batting an eye. It's only when your body ASKS for movement and in what direction when she should move. And not so hastily. 
She should be bending around you with balance and even tempo, not head raised as high as it will go and hip swinging outward. 
All that will help you have a better ride. 

As I mentioned loose the lunge, ride in the open. And work on getting your trot better and balance better before asking for canter again.
If she doesn't 'know' how to canter then you have to know how to teach her. How to hold her, how to set her up for a proper frame, how to keep her balanced. 
There's is a TON more that goes into working a green horse then just sitting and balancing. 

The trotting 'very fast, like the racing' is not something that comes 'naturally' it's habitual that has been trained into her. And it's YOUR job to REtrain her. When you take a horse off the track, there is ALOT that goes into retraining. They are a bit more then JUST green. Because they have been trained to do a certain job, now you have to UNtrain part of the job and teach and reteach. 
And it's just not a good idea for someone whose only ridden a few times to take on such a project. 

I think your idea of 'pretty alright' on ground work vs mine may be much different.
But if she were my horse we'd be spending another 30 days on just solid ground work before I backed her. 

But there's only so you can do over the internet. 
Good luck with her. She seems very willing. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Im well aware of that, I work with her a lot, Im there with her for 3-8 hours aday to get to know and work with her to the best of my abillity. From the ground I can work with her and get her to do a fast trott, slow trott, canter, walk, halt, come to the middle, follow me around, jump obsticles I ask her too. We also work on decenticising a lot, and getting her to stretch where I point. For example I can now point at her bum and she will stretch her neck to that bum until I give her a treat, or if I tap her between her front legs,she will stretch her neck between there. 
The guy that is helping me is, yes, a bit to pushy and I did tell him off on that, she needs some space to get it right, and he did not relive pressure when she did right, which might stress her a bit, but it is about the fifth time she has been lunged with me on top (Ive ridden her lots more, but not while she is lunged) which is also a stress on that, and then as mentioned above, hse doesnt like being on the lead.  (She doesnt listen well to anyone other thna me though, so, with my friend her, he can get her to trott for example, but not at a good speed like I would get her on myself) 

I do underastand the circomstances where not the best, but as Ive said, both for me, and Hubble it was a firt time that would need to happen at some point


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

This is okay. Good for you for looking out for this mare and giving her a home and wanting to learn. I know it's hard when you don't have the funds for a trainer. If you could afford it or perhaps put together a rainy day budget for affording a trainer, I think that'd be good but don't over stretch your finances. 

As for teaching her canter, in the situation I'd probably address and try to help her out as much as possible on the lunge line. Lunging is an undervalued art. And as she is not comfortable in the canter, she looks very uncomfortable in canter. I'd help her from the ground. Honestly lunging well can take as much attention to detail as riding, it's to help the horse figure out their balance and understand on their own without worrying about balancing or listening to a rider. Ideally I think it's better to introduce from the saddle and then show on the lungeline but in this case it might be better to do it on the lunge. 

From the lunge you can do 10m circles and leg yield out to a 20m circle (Which helps engage the inside hind and help them so they don't lean in. Balance helps with rhythm which helps with organization and makes horses more comfortable in the canter. And if a horse has large paces it helps them gain confidence.

You can also do transitions walk-trot, trot-walk, or trot-canter, canter-trot, trot-canter which will help with organization and help her learn to engage her hind end which will helps with balance and rhythm and also help her gain strength behind. 

I lunge in side reins but the purpose of side reins is not to put a horse's head in a certain position. They're not meant to be tight, they're meant to helps the horse organize their balance and engage their topline which building up will help her organize her canter better and be more comfortable cantering. I do not use actual side reins because I think they are too heavy and swing too much on the horse's mouth, so I tie the reins to the girth. The inside I have about 3-4 inches or about 9cm shorter than the outside. I like this better because the reins are light weight, consistent and don't swing so much.

I also do quite a bit of in hand work as well. This is how I teach leg yield, turn on the forehand, turn on the haunches to babies. Turn on the forehand is VERY help for youngsters to figure out how to balance and connect their inside hind to the outside rein. Outside rein is great for shoulder control, balance, and helps with organization.

Another is canter is to breathe, relax and at the moment just allow yourself. In your head count 1, 2, 3. I do this all the time when I'm breaking youngsters. Keeping that 1, 2, 3 in my head really helps me to keep the horses in a regular rhythm which helps them balance which improves the rhythm.

I find a lot of youngsters shut down and lose confidence if they're unbalanced. And I'm not big on just run them into it, I want them to feel confident and not feel like oh no

I'll give a few examples

This is Rafael who is a half arabian gelding. I put the lungeline through and attached to the girth to help him figure out how to bend. You'll see I don't yank on it or pull on it but I engage it when I feel he needs more bend and then I immediately release when he's given. I use a lot of position to position his body and I don't expect it all to be perfect at once. From the ground I'll do turns on the forehand and leg yield and form the lunge line which I can't show because I was filming and lunging at the same time but I will go one 10m circle and leg yield to a 15 or 20 and come back to help him engage his inside hind and sit himself up. I also will play with their size of stride and rhtyhm from the lunge line to help them engage. I usually teaching lengthening and shortening from the ground. And don't mind my voice, I try to think in life I don't sound so odd. 

I also point the whip at their shoulder or rib cage to help them move off of it, If I want a steeper circle or to get more bend, I will position myself more towards their hip or bum, if I want to push their shoudler out more, I'll position towards their shoulder, sometimes when lunging I'll carry the whip towards the head but I have the whip head on the ground when I'm not using and only lift it up when I am using it. I also teach them to respond this way to the whip from the walk. I'll do a small circle, point the whip at their shoulder and let out some line and walk towards them so they step out. I also don't get after them if they tried but didn't exactly get it, I just bring them back and try again.

When I teach them to lengthen on the line, I tend to hold my rein out wide and I will trot along with them and get a bit more stride and ask for more in rhythm but I'll also half halt the lunge line to help them organize the new size of stride. I break/develop young dressage horses for a living. 






Dante who is a quarab






Or my 4yr old. I shouldn't have let her drag me into the corner, I sometimes will use the rail to help balance them which was my plan but it didn't work. But there are examples


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have to say, I'm with OTTBeventer on this one. But if you insist on riding this horse by yourself, and without any real help (your friend isn't really helping), I would do it off the lunge line. 

You do need to keep working on the trot, which still needs a lot of work. That's ok. I have had a horse for nearly a year now, and we've been mostly working on trotting. Sure, we've cantered quite a few times (I also take lessons on a different horse so I have no problem with this), but she's rough at the trot, so we're focusing on that first. As OTTBeventer says, you need to walk before you can run. You need to trot for hours and hours until you can post easily and effortlessly (but also correctly!). That means lots of sessions working with one stirrup or no stirrups. It's actually harder to do it with just one in my opinion, so don't skip right to the no-stirrups. When you can post with one stirrup, and without stirrups and still be balanced, when your horse can have a calm, collected trot, then you will be ready to move on to the canter. When you start to canter, don't do it on a lunge line. That's actually harder to do because of centrifugal force. I know lots of people learn that way, but they have an actual qualified instructor, and are typically riding a lesson horse who knows how to do its job. Stay off your horse's neck - that will not help your horse's balance. Don't lean to one side or the other. You should be straight, even on a bend. When you feel you're really mastered the trot, try going around the arena at the trot, do it a few times until your horse and yourself have a nice rhythm, then as for a canter at the corner of one of the long sides. Just try to canter the long sides at first. So you'll be going straight, rather than in a circle, which is much harder. 

The problem is that without proper lessons, you will be doing the wrong thing over and over again until it becomes a habit. And then it will be much, much harder to change. If you could even just do a few lessons now, to get your trot down before you start to canter, it would help you tremendously. You could look at videos of professional riders trotting and posting online, then video yourself and compare. It's not as good as having an instructor, but at least you could see yourself riding and be able to compare to other, more advanced riders so you can figure out what you need to improve. 

We all had to start somewhere. But since you ask, we are suggesting you slow it down and either get real instruction or get off that lunge line which is not doing you any favors. If your horse wants to trot fast all the time (mine has the same issue), you need to ride that trot until you can get her to slow down. This is not easy to do, but with a lot of time, it's possible. When she goes fast, do half-halts, turn her a lot, do serpentines, small circles, whatever you need to do to tire her out and make her realize you want her to slow down. When she slows down, always provide release. Don't throw yourself over her neck, but a pat is ok. Using ground pole exercises might help too since she will have to think about where she is putting her feet rather than just trot as fast as she can go.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

DanteDressageNerd: Sadlly, all my economy (and a bit more) goes to making sure Hubble is at her best fysiclly. She does have some issues, that in itself, takes away about half of my earnings every month... Then I have the stable rent wich is my other half, and then the feed she needs to gain weight on her (as shes verry skinny as well, although that is getting a lot better latelly!) and that, I usually have to borrow money for. Then equipment that we have to buy piece for piece that I buy whenever I get a slightlly higher income one month. A trainer is, at the moment realyl out of my budget. But at the end of this summer, the money issues will most likelly be sorted out, and Im then going to be looking for a good trainer in my area  

Ive been working on canter with her for this whole year, and she is comfortable with it on her own, Im guessing the uncomfotable horse you see is due to me, she has always refused any rider a canter, so this was really a first time that anyone cantered on her. 

You wouldnt mind showing me how you connect the reins to the girth in a good manner?  

Great videos with lots fo intresting detail in them, thank you <3 


Acadianartist: Its not that I "insist" its that I literally cant afford it. A horse is way over my budgiet today, so anything other than the absolute most important, is not avillable for me  

I didnt know you could acctually train trott with one stirrup :O Why would you do that? Wouldnt just that put uneven balance on the horse? 

I watch a lot of videos and try ot film myself and rewatch it as much as possible to really find the foults in my riding. Its a little bit of who I am as a person, haha! 

Heres a video when I ride by myself from yesterday: 
There is sound and everything, so you can realy get a feel of how I work, although Im mostlly far away from the camera :/ 

Also, Woa, does not mean stop, thats just me talking to myself. ^^


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This looks much more controlled! good job and kudos to you for putting yourself out there for critiques. I didn't watch the whole thing because it's quite long, but what I saw was better than on the lunge line. The trotting in figure 8s is a good idea. The only thing I would say is that while your position and rhythm need work, that's something you can build up to. Try to think of engaging your core muscles as you go up and down. Everything is in there. Your legs should not be pushing you up, you should be lifting up from your core, or ab muscles. It takes hours of trotting, but you can get there. The main thing I see though is that your hands need to be held lower and quieter. Try keeping them just above the withers at all times, and together. I am seeing them a bit high. Also, practice flexing at the elbow so your hands are following the horse's movements better. It's not an exaggerated motion, but your hands should be firm on the reins, as still as possible (like you're holding a cup and trying to prevent the water from spilling out), but have a bit of give or elasticity so you're not tugging on the horse's mouth. 

The posting with one foot in the stirrup, then no feet in the stirrups, is a muscle and balance-building exercise used by a lot of instructors on students learning to post well. It's really hard! See, you're not supposed to push yourself up from the stirrups when you post. You're supposed to engage your core muscles and gently lift yourself out of the saddle. Doing it with one stirrup feels really unbalanced, but it forces you to stop pushing up from your stirrups, because if you push up with just one foot in the stirrups, guess what's going to happen! It's easier to post without any stirrups at all because then you can't use either foot to push up so you really have to use your hips and abs. The way to do it is you start posting with your feet in both stirrups, and drop one, but keep posting. After you've done a few sessions of one-stirrup posting, regular posting will be a walk in the park. I'm so relieved now when she just lets us post normally. It has become second nature. I don't even have to check my diagonal anymore, I can just feel it. Speaking of diagonals, has someone taught you about that? You need to be going up as her outside shoulder is going forward. It looks to me like on several occasions you are posting on the wrong diagonal. When doing figure 8s, you need to switch diagonals in the middle by sitting two beats. Getting the right diagonal will help you be more synchronized with the horse's movements and it will feel better. I always find it's more bumpy if I'm on the wrong diagonal so I know I have to switch. 

I think you're doing a much better job here than on a lunge line, so I would drop that altogether. Except of course, when you're not riding as Dante is doing above. Oh, and this is just me, but I would avoid using the word Whoa unless you want to stop! It will just confuse your horse. I do like the way she is moving in here! If you can become a little more still and controlled in your posting, you two will make a great pair.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Ohh, then Im doing something real wrong, lol! I post until my foot cramps, and then some more... I rise FROM my feet and up :O So the engagement is supposed to come from the core then... That will make it harder, haha, will have to try and see if I can get that finctioning on Sunday when I ride next time  (She is not in perfect condition, so shes not able to be ridden every day) 
Do you thing trying to ride, with a cup of water in hand would be beneficial, heard of people doing that, but thinking maybe it will put eveything else I do off and stess the situation? 
Diagonal? I dont know what that is, care to give me a good explanation in that? It seems important, lol! Wait! Is it when you lift and sit, compared to what foot the horse has up front? 

Thank you for all your help! <3


----------



## OTTBeventer (Apr 17, 2017)

Hubble said:


> Ohh, then Im doing something real wrong, lol! I post until my foot cramps, and then some more... I rise FROM my feet and up :O So the engagement is supposed to come from the core then... That will make it harder, haha, will have to try and see if I can get that finctioning on Sunday when I ride next time  (She is not in perfect condition, so shes not able to be ridden every day)
> Do you thing trying to ride, with a cup of water in hand would be beneficial, heard of people doing that, but thinking maybe it will put eveything else I do off and stess the situation?
> Diagonal? I dont know what that is, care to give me a good explanation in that? It seems important, lol! Wait! Is it when you lift and sit, compared to what foot the horse has up front?
> 
> Thank you for all your help! <3


No you don't want to rise from your feet. Incase you happen to loose/break a stirrup or both. You want to know you have control to continue the ride and stay on. 
Posting with no stirrups will show you what muscles need work  

I wouldn't worry about the water. Since your horse is still green you need to keep contact with both reins and continue to help balance her. 

Yes thats correct. the diagonal is which hoof is out front. You want to rise when the outside hoof is in front.

At canter you want the inside hoof to be the farthest in front. (That's the correct lead) there's allot to setting the hose up correctly to get the correct lead each time. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hubble said:


> Ohh, then Im doing something real wrong, lol! I post until my foot cramps, and then some more... I rise FROM my feet and up :O So the engagement is supposed to come from the core then... That will make it harder, haha, will have to try and see if I can get that finctioning on Sunday when I ride next time  (She is not in perfect condition, so shes not able to be ridden every day)
> Do you thing trying to ride, with a cup of water in hand would be beneficial, heard of people doing that, but thinking maybe it will put eveything else I do off and stess the situation?
> Diagonal? I dont know what that is, care to give me a good explanation in that? It seems important, lol! Wait! Is it when you lift and sit, compared to what foot the horse has up front?
> 
> Thank you for all your help! <3


Yes, if you're getting foot cramps, you're doing it wrong  But hey, at least you're in here learning how to improve! That's great! 

I wouldn't ride with a cup of water just yet, but you can start to imagine one in your hands. It's pretty hard not to spill it at a trot because of the motion, but it's a good image. 

The diagonal is indeed pretty important, yes. This little instructional video is a good explanation of how to start thinking about diagonals: 




Remember that you have to rise with the outside shoulder of the horse. When you do a figure 8, the horse changes the direction of the circle each time, so you have to change your posting. The easiest way to do it is when you get to the middle of the 8, you sit for two, then start posting again. Because you've missed a beat, you will now be posting on the new outside shoulder. Does that help? 

P.S. Found this video about changing diagonals which might help too! 



Notice how the rider is barely lifting off the horse's back. That's good! It's more of a hips foward movement than a push yourself up with your feet movement, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

That seems fair, posting with no stirrups is nothing I can do at the moment, lol, I try to do some sitting trott without them, but I fly to high, and has to work HARD to not fall of as I always fall a little to the side in every step :/ But its atleast better than when I started, lol!


----------



## OTTBeventer (Apr 17, 2017)

Hubble said:


> That seems fair, posting with no stirrups is nothing I can do at the moment, lol, I try to do some sitting trott without them, but I fly to high, and has to work HARD to not fall of as I always fall a little to the side in every step :/ But its atleast better than when I started, lol!


I find posting without stirrups is easier then sitting without them.

You can sit with them. But I wouldnt do too much sitting trot since your mare isn't balanced or built up in her back to keep her comfortable enough to sit a trot. Especially when your bouncy. 


Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Acadianartist: Thank you for the videos! They are of great help!  Why do I never find these videos on my own? lol! 

OTTBeventer: I dont do a lot of it, but I try to include it in there, both for me and for Hubble, in the ninth minute of the video, I last posted, you can see me sitting down in the trott, although with stirrups, and thats a little bit better as I can atleast not glide to one side of her.  I did do some without stirrups as well, I always do that right before we coold down in walk


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

With posting, I think of it as the momentum of the horse's back or push off (push off of the horse's hoof from the ground to propel itself forward) is what bring you out of the saddle. You allow the "push" to bring you out of the saddle, I think this helps a lot with developing rhythm control. When you're riding think about 1, 2, 1, 2 when you trot "1" is sit phase, "2" is up phase. You want it to be consistent each 1, 2 sequence shoulder not be faster or slower, it should stay consistent. I think this will help you find your rhythm and help your mare find hers.

If a horse is too quick sit in the 1 phase a hair longer and post slower and lower. and hold your core And if the horse runs through your aids of asking her to slow down, return to walk, get a relaxed walk and trot again and repeat as necessary. This helps teach them and yourself rhythm. The faster/higher you post, the faster, more forward they go. You also want to think of landing in the saddle like you're about to sit on egg shells you don't want to break. Don't get after yourself if you sit heavy but be mindful of how hard you land on their back, they feel it. For example if you were to sit on a baby or most horses they will hollow their back out to a heavy seat, even sitting isn't heavy. To be "deep" doesn't mean being heavy.

For a down phase I will slightly close my thigh but don't clench, hold my core, and exhale. Or rein aids if necessary are apply pressure-soften/relax, apply pressure-soften, relax but you dont cosntantly pull back or hold. I generally hold my reins between my index finger and thumb with my middle, ring and pinky around the rein but soft, so when I do engage my others fingers it means something. When I engage them I close them like I'm squeezing water from a sponge. This is something to possibly think about for down the road but I wouldn't focus on this now but if I need help staying stable because I'm riding a strong horse or one that's trying to pull me out of the tack, I'll pull my elbows into my side to help engage my core so I don't lose my position. I don't pull back, my elbows do not come back because bringing the elbows back behind the ribs creates tension but it helps me keep my position.

Walk to trot transition I lift up through my chest with open knees and apply leg if necessary. If no response I might halt, walk and expect a sharper reaction off of my leg, then Ill ask for trot. This might be excessive information but I think of it as train for the reaction you want. 

And exercise that may help is getting on your floor at home. Sitting on your knees - knees together, reach up tall in your shoulders - through your core and use the back of your thighs and bum to push yourself forward like you were going to post. Do this a few times and it should help give you the feel of posting. Planks are also helpful. And also for getting a feel of the reins and how to use them, tying a knot in elastic exercise bands and close a door on the knot. When you use them hold them even like you would reins, stand about shoulder width apart and slowly bring your shoulders back with your core engaged and slowly bring your elbows back and forward (you won't necessarily pull back but it will teach you how to be gradual and help build the musculature that will help allow you to use yourself more effectively. It'll also help you engage your core. Planks, push ups, etc are good as well to strengthen your shoulder and core which help with your stability. 

Another thing when you can is to hold the pommel (front of the saddle) or saddle pad when you post so you learn to post through your elbows, so when you post your hands don't come up and down with you. This will help teach you keep your hands steady. Don't always ride like this but occasionally when you feel safe to help you remember to relax your elbows and allow yourself to post without posting with your hands too

Down the road for the canter, a useful method of teaching the canter aid is to be on the opposite diagnol with the outside leg back, inside leg at the girth and ask in the up phase of being on the opposite diagnol. I find this helps horses and riders work out the transition much more effectively. I also tend to put my inside leg on, rather than my outside leg (which is more commonly taught) but I prefer to use the inside leg on way because I find horse's are straighter into the transition and for me that is a big deal because my goal is to successfully prepare horses to be set up for FEI. I understand that isn't your goal but I think forming good habits and details are important to think about.''

I also would not do tight circle atm. When you ride your corners, do not ride too deeply into them because she isn't balance enough for them. I'd do wide turns, go around the arena, 20m circles or think of going onto a 15m and making it larger to a 20m and do figures of 8. Shallow loops are useful too

You don't need to ride this exercise at the canter but to show what it is.


----------



## Hubble (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi, and SO sorry for such a late reply, I read your comment when you posted it, but never got the time to writte a good responce! 

In music I was always the worst at the rythem, so getting thwe rythem on the horseback will probablly take me some time, haha, but I think I will get it with the "one two" I feel that makes it a lot better when I try it. Although Im to focused to acctually think "one, two" so it workes great to have some spit in the mouth that you move in and out your teeth to keep the rythem, a bit disgusting, but it worked great as I didnt have to "think in words" if you get me, lol! 

I dont quite understand what you meen with the reins, do you happen to have a visuall? But Im lucky to not have a verry sensitive girl, haha, I had a friend at the stable hold my horse for a minute while I grabbed my helmet, When I left, Hubble tried to come with me, and was pulled back with the reins by the girl with the force she would normally use on her own horse, and Hubble got scared becuase she "pulled so hard" haha, Im happy she listenes to verry small movements of the bit! 

With her trott transition she would fist only listen if you klicked with your mounth and "threw" with the reins, but now I can be quite and ask her with only a little bit of leg, thats how I thought it was supposed to be asked, or did I teach her wrong? 

I havnt had the time to train the "At home exericise" but it seems to be a good one, and will try it as soon as I got the time (Im at the end of my last year of school, and when Im not working on that im ether working, or in the stable, so bussy, bussy!

I will try that during our next ride, honestlly, most of the time I could ride her without any reins at all nowdays, she listens so well to the voice, lol! 

I am the type of person that will say "If you cant do it, try til you do it well" with that mindset, Id say, if shes not balanced enough to do it well yet, woudnt her balance imprve by doing it?


----------

